# bad winter for upland game birds



## chickenpooh88

sportsman we all need to do what we can to help our upland birds,by feeding,staying clear of all wildlife on yours sleds,it is going to be a long hall for them,aready seeing some winter kill,it time for the true sportsman or woman need to give them a little help or we will not have them to hunt and enjoy,we are feeding about 25 birds by our place, seem to be doing alright now.


----------



## martin_shooter

if you do feed deer or upland birds you have to be careful how you do it. you cant just throw it out your back door. take it as near to the best winter cover you can find and put it there. contrary to popular belief lack of food isnt what kills the most birds. a lack of good cover from the elements is. if you feed the birds away from the natural cover the find, you will do more damage by feeding them. also, if you start feeding them now, you had better not stop until winter is over. and yes staying away not only from wildlife you can see, but also nice cover you would assume there would be animals in when your on your sleds is a must.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

The pheasants have already adjusted to this winter by our farm.. Theres about 20 of them that are living right in our yard.


----------



## Bagman

No worries...according to many of the "experts" here, you cant "bank birds" through the winter. This theory means we need but one rooster and hen to populate the state for next season.


----------



## Burly1

The only problem with feeding birds, if indeed it is a problem, is that they become completely dependant on this feed source. If for some reason you stop feeding, even for a short while, your "yard birds" could very well become stationary ornaments. So, if you decide to feed, do it with the idea that you will continue until the birds disperse in the Spring. I do admire those who feed their resident flocks. Even if only a few more survive than would normally, it's still a net gain and that's a good thing!
Burl


----------



## Rick Acker

Bagman said:


> No worries...according to many of the "experts" here, you cant "bank birds" through the winter. This theory means we need but one rooster and hen to populate the state for next season.


I'll tell Doug Leir you send regards bagman. Ahh, but what do biologists know anyway. All those roosters and birds you hoped to save by not stressing them out...Just take a drive down a gravel road near Lisbon and you'll see them frozen to the road or tails sticking out of a snow bank frozen to the earth.


----------



## bornlucky

It's a cycle we can't avoid in ND. Just look at the history of pheasants harvested each year. The count goes up for 3 to 4 years and then CRASH! I really expected this to happen last winter. I consider this year of pheasant hunting as a bonus year.

Here's to the certainty of winter in ND. :beer:


----------



## tabes

i had a feeling about a bad winter when i hunted in regent this year lots of birds but an unusaual amount of hens compared to other years just mother nature doing her own population control


----------



## Bagman

Rick Acker said:


> I'll tell Doug Leir you send regards bagman. Ahh, but what do biologists know anyway.


Ahhh...Doug Leir...what a guy. Ill tell you what he DOESNT know. Thats how to stop and help a person when they are in a pinch. His style is to stop, snap a picture, and drive off. True story. Your hero. :beer:


----------



## KurtR

Dont worry we will have plenty of pheasants in sd for you all to come and shoot.


----------



## pheasantslayer

Haha, what would that cost by chance. :-?


----------



## BirdHunter5

Phesants around Jamestown have adjusted, but some got wiped out I've seen quite a bit of frozen ones, but that won't hurt my hunting there will still be billions out there.


----------



## g/o

> but that won't hurt my hunting there will still be billions out there


BILLIONS????? Thats a big flock!!!!!!!


----------



## north14

Many birds will die tonight, major ice storm to hit central NoDak tonight and tomorrow and then up to 14 inches of snow to follow. Not a pretty picture. Jamestown area and Devils Lake Basin are expected to be hit the worst.


----------



## snow123geese

Good thing there is a standing corn field by my farm to feed and protect all of the birds and deer. :beer:


----------



## Maverick

north14 said:


> Many birds will die tonight, major ice storm to hit central NoDak tonight and tomorrow and then up to 14 inches of snow to follow. Not a pretty picture. Jamestown area and Devils Lake Basin are expected to be hit the worst.


He said it best...Bye bye birdies....If they made it through the first part this next storm is going to do a lot more in! While out for a drive this weekend I saw maybe close to 1/4 of the birds I usually see in my areas! A lot have been lost already and more are going to be lost!


----------



## Old Hunter

Its been raining for almost 2 days ! This is the heaviest rain I have ever seen in Feb., and the birds are soaking wet. This recent weather system could be the worst of the year for winter kill.


----------



## 2Socks

This doesn't make sense. So they are wet..then they dry, big deal. Missing ice was a big dodge. I was happy to see all rain, no ice and more open fields.


----------



## Old Hunter

2Socks It is evident that you know very little about pheasants. When a pheasant gets soaking wet in winter conditions they dont dry out, they FREEZE TO DEATH.


----------



## Rick Acker

It's a good thing the Weathermen don't know cr*p 80% of the time...The ice storm that was suppose to blanket the area has been all rain with warm temp's...Birds aren't going to freeze to death in 35 degree weather and with no sub zero weather in forcast for a few days, they should be fine. All this rain has actually helped opening up fields, making it easier for feeding. Talked to several farmers in the SE and the birds are doing fine! We dodged a bullet...that right!


----------



## Maverick

Rick Acker said:


> It's a good thing the Weathermen don't know cr*p 80% of the time...The ice storm that was suppose to blanket the area has been all rain with warm temp's...Birds aren't going to freeze to death in 35 degree weather and with no sub zero weather in forcast for a few days, they should be fine. All this rain has actually helped opening up fields, making it easier for feeding. Talked to several farmers in the SE and the birds are doing fine! We dodged a bullet...that right!


Rick with everything all wet where do they get the chance to dry out. Slew bottoms are full of water now. Trees dripping water. If you think those pheasant have dried out already you are wrong. Everything they hide in wet. Everything they eat is wet! They are muddy fields they are eating out of. It hasn't even stopped raining yet and you are saying they are dry. That just doesn't make sense to me? Where do they go to dry off when it's been raining for 2 days straight. The temps are going to go down this weekend and that's when the damage is going to start. Farmers are actually telling me the opposite good for now but terrbile when the temps do fall (no dry spots for them to hide in food will be compleltly frozen to the ground with ice over it). Remeber it is still February. Those temps will fall and the pheasant s will die once it does.
No bullet dodged yet!


----------



## wtrfowl14

No bullet dodged in the NW part as the snow keeps adding up. With the light drizzle all day yesterday and the wet snow all night and today on the stressed birds as is will be interesting to see what happens after this storm on spots where there are birds left.


----------



## g/o

Rick is 100% correct, the birds are high and dry and doing fine. The fields really opened up,bean fields are showing mostly black now. Snow really dropped in the CRP and cattails. Pheasants have an oil gland which helps the shed the water, and with temps in the mid 30's they are in good shape. We are not through yet, we seldom lose many birds in the winter, major losses occur in the spring. The birds are still in the winter grounds, once they move out and get into the breeding are and we have a blizzard you will then lose big numbers.


----------



## Maverick

g/o said:


> Rick is 100% correct, the birds are high and dry and doing fine. The fields really opened up,bean fields are showing mostly black now. Snow really dropped in the CRP and cattails. Pheasants have an oil gland which helps the shed the water, and with temps in the mid 30's they are in good shape. We are not through yet, we seldom lose many birds in the winter, major losses occur in the spring. The birds are still in the winter grounds, once they move out and get into the breeding are and we have a blizzard you will then lose big numbers.


I am sure your pheasants look fine! They are mostly in a pen in your yard! Pretty tough winter for those birds!
:eyeroll:


----------



## Dak

No birds doing fine down this way.


----------



## g/o

> I am sure your pheasants look fine! They are mostly in a pen in your yard! Pretty tough winter for those birds!


Anytime you want to go for a tour of the ranch and see hundreds of wild birds doing fine, give me a call. It's called habitat :lol: :lol: :lol: not much of that in Cass County

Maverick, How is a bird in a pen any less exposed to the elements than one in the wild? They get just as cold and just as wet.


----------



## Rick Acker

Mavrick, Just like ducks, pheasants have oil glands that they use to keep them dry...They don't work as well as ducks, but they do have them. At least 3 days before any subzero temps, so they will have plenty of time to dry out. AKA Use their Oil glands...Think about it...How could they run around in the snow all day with their body temp being what it is...They would be soakin' wet right? Not saying things are all rosie, but it could've been much worse with the ice...The rain has helped and it is about done now.


----------



## Maverick

g/o said:


> I am sure your pheasants look fine! They are mostly in a pen in your yard! Pretty tough winter for those birds!
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime you want to go for a tour of the ranch and see hundreds of wild birds doing fine, give me a call. It's called habitat :lol: :lol: :lol: not much of that in Cass County
> 
> Maverick, How is a bird in a pen any less exposed to the elements than one in the wild? They get just as cold and just as wet.
Click to expand...

Trust me I have been by your place more than once or twice! And yes your birds taste just as good as wild ones. Funny thing is I can tell the difference between the wild ones and the ones you raise. The wild ones fly instead of following me! A handfull of corn and a net and I could get my limit ON YOUR LAND! Now I am not talking about pen raised birds, because I know you go out and feed (routinely), maybe put up some structures or 2 to keep your financial future in check!

Big difference of bird survival rate for birds on your land (Which is specifically grown for pheasants and moderated by you for premium habitat) and one that are out in the middle of the country.
Your Cass county comment holds no water to me as you have no clue how much time I spend in your neck of the woods! It might surprise you!
:eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick

Rick Acker said:


> Mavrick, Just like ducks, pheasants have oil glands that they use to keep them dry...They don't work as well as ducks, but they do have them.  At least 3 days before any subzero temps, so they will have plenty of time to dry out. AKA Use their Oil glands...Think about it...How could they run around in the snow all day with their body temp being what it is...They would be soakin' wet right? Not saying things are all rosie, but it could've been much worse with the ice...The rain has helped and it is about done now.


So since it is still raining how do they dry off in the rain? Will they be dry in time for the snow following this rain?


----------



## g/o

What rain   hasn't rained since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Maverick

g/o said:


> What rain   hasn't rained since yesterday afternoon.


All the water is gone as well. Fields are dry and everything is peachy! Funny thing is that I don't believe a word out of your fingers! Never have...never will!
Have a great day in Bertville!


----------



## g/o

> All the water is gone as well. Fields are dry and everything is peachy! Funny thing is that I don't believe a word out of your fingers!
> Have a great day in Bertville!


Nope, yes we have water in the LOW areas, and the wind has been blowing and things are drying up nice. Hm mm. it's amazing how for every 100 miles south you go thing change for the better, for the pheasants. Psst. that's Bertsville :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Maverick

g/o said:


> All the water is gone as well. Fields are dry and everything is peachy! Funny thing is that I don't believe a word out of your fingers!
> Have a great day in Bertville!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, yes we have water in the LOW areas, and the wind has been blowing and things are drying up nice. Hm mm. it's amazing how for every 100 miles south you go thing change for the better, for the pheasants. Psst. that's Bertsville :lol: :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

Funny how it always sunny and bright....straight out of the mouth of TRUE GUIDE! Pssttt...Bertsville is plural...Iwas talking mainly of your life as in singlar! So I was saying have a great day in your own little world! Which is what you are living in!


----------



## Rick Acker

I think we all know how Chris Hustad feels about personal attacks, and that is where this is going or already is. Consider this a warning.

On a side note, you can say what you want about Jim R. Here are some facts...How many G/O set aside land for Youth hunters to hunt no questions asked? I don't know of any other Landowners in the SE anyway doing something like that. A 1/4 section of land that hopefully my boy will get to hunt someday. He's a strait shooter and is not the enemy of the freelance hunter.


----------



## Maverick

Rick Acker said:


> I think we all know how Chris Hustad feels about personal attacks, and that is where this is going or already is. Consider this a warning.
> 
> On a side note, you can say what you want about Jim R. Here are some facts...How many G/O set aside land for Youth hunters to hunt no questions asked? I don't know of any other Landowners in the SE anyway doing something like that. A 1/4 section of land that hopefully my boy will get to hunt someday. He's a strait shooter and is not the enemy of the freelance hunter.


What are you talking about? Where are any personal attack on either side! HE didn't attack me nor I him! So please enlighten me!

On another side note I know all of that Rick. Heck I have even posted the same thing as you in other foums! That doesn't mean what he says is set instone. Maybe in your book Rick, but I will believe what I see and what I want from those who are telling me the truth!

No personal attacks anywhere Rick!! Only FACTS! :eyeroll:


----------



## Rick Acker

What do I mean, well I felt it was going in that direction...If I'm wrong, I'm wrong...Just doing my job Mavrick...Don't follow any of the 2nd part of your post.


----------



## Maverick

Rick Acker said:


> What do I mean, well I felt it was going in that direction...If I'm wrong, I'm wrong...Just doing my job Mavrick...Don't follow any of the 2nd part of your post.


I have said the same thing as you inthis post right here....


> On a side note, you can say what you want about Jim R. Here are some facts...How many G/O set aside land for Youth hunters to hunt no questions asked? I don't know of any other Landowners in the SE anyway doing something like that. A 1/4 section of land that hopefully my boy will get to hunt someday. He's a strait shooter and is not the enemy of the freelance hunter.


If you think I don't know who Jim is I don't know what to say, because I have posted many of those same facts that you have in other forums over the years! Easy enough for you? But just because he says it bright and beautiful outside doesn't mean it is! His situation and mine are 2 different worlds!


----------



## Maverick

> I felt it was going in that direction...


Both G/O and I have been around long enough to know this!
Were not 16 year old's living the dream with Avery's.... :koolaid:


----------



## Rick Acker

Easy enough for me and yes I get the sarcasim. Sorry, haven't caught all your posts over the years.


----------



## g/o

Rick, Yes I was getting sarcastic and will apologize to you and Maverick for being that way. However whether Mav believes me or not what I have said about the condition of the birds and the weather down here was the truth.


----------



## Maverick

I will take your info and do appreciate it kindly! :beer:


----------



## 2Socks

Glad I stirred the pot, I do know a little aboput wildlife 25+ years in resource mgt will do that to ya. Oh. I'm a farmer too. chickens were out in the rain all day today in Northern Mn looked fine to me when I put em to bed. One said "cluck off Old Hunter"


----------



## g/o

2 socks, Don't start beating on your chest to hard you never started anything. Your "cluck off Old Hunter" is uncalled for. Old Hunter is a concerned sportsman who lives out here and not in Northern MN. Like myself he see's the birds everyday and is concerned.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

The wet conditions are taking a toll regardless if anyone thinks otherwise. While Rick and G/O are right in regards to the oil gland, what they are not considering is birds who are in a weakened state from the long cold temps. When they are already struggling oil production like other things slows and lessens which makes them much more susceptible to wet conditions. Not all areas are having the same weather, but dense fog from Sunday night with rain even with temps in the 30's will be the tipping point for birds on the edge.

So G/O I am glad to here your conditions are good and providing drying opportunities. You do not have to go to much north to lose those conditions.

All of these weather events are going to be very relevant in where birds are and are not next fall and winter is a long wayfrom being over.


----------



## g/o

> So G/O I am glad to here your conditions are good and providing drying opportunities. You do not have to go to much north to lose those conditions.
> 
> All of these weather events are going to be very relevant in where birds are and are not next fall and winter is a long way from being over.


Ron if you would take the time and read my posts you will see I did say we lose more in the spring than we do in the winter. So Ron you always say listen to the experts, they will say themselves a pheasant seldom dies of starvation. They will also tell you what counties they consider prime pheasant counties in the state. If you remember when PLOTS was first initiated the counties north of me were not and still are not considered prime pheasant counties. Again Ron I'm here everyday on my farm and seeing what is going on, not 150 miles away. :lol:


----------



## 2Socks

Oh..jeez G/O sorry, what is the mileage requirement to have a valid opinion? Cluck..cluck.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

G/O I do not disagree with your post. That was not my point and my point remains the same. Conditions vary from area to area. We see it with snow fall, temps, rain etc... My point to you and Rick is that the conditions where OH is at and other places are causing loss of birds, but your posts regarding the oil gland implied that wet conditions with current temps where not going to be a factor in those areas or did I miss something?

Like I said I was happy to hear you had sun! That helps the birds immensely in coping with these conditions, but we are now on day three of damp wet conditions with no sun and it sounds as if that will extend into Thursday . Forecast is for sun and highs in the mid 20"s for a high with 15-20 mph winds. The sun will help a lot but for already stressed birds it may not matter!

Over the years a difference of 10 miles can make a difference on survival over winter and varied conditions in the spring as well affect survival. You said it best in regards to OH concerns, and he is relating conditions in his area. You are south and east of him.


----------



## KurtR

2.5 inches of rain and then 2 inches of snow yesterday. Went out today and pheasnats every where. Still good to go around mobridge


----------



## Old Hunter

I just finnished watching a NDGF biologist on channel 5 Bismark do a explaination of how the recent wet weather and return to winter is very stressing to the wildlife. Especially non-native species.Actually most every statement made is correct.
1 pheasants get wet / they dry out
2 pheasanst get wet/ they freeze and die
3 100 miles makes a huge difference pheasant range(maybe less)
4 We in central ND really dodged a bullet
2socks I should not have commented on your knowledge.


----------



## buckseye

If sharptail are still considered upland game birds they are doing just fine up here by Canada. You guys must have sissy birds down south, hell up here they are dancing and eating and partying just like they always do. :lol:


----------

